# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  9 und 10 juli Todtnau

## noohm

Ist da evtl. wer anzutreffen ?

----------


## Dirty Rider

wieso warst net heute...der chrissi und michi waren unten und noch 2 andre von hier...!! wären dann gleich 2 balfas gewesen *gg*

----------


## noohm

weil heute soviel los war denk ich 

Will ja zum fahren kommen.....

Wieso warst du net mit ?

----------


## Dirty Rider

meinst war voll...hehe aber todtnau ist immer geil auch wenn man net viel fährt!!

ich hab mein nuc auseinander gebaut und steuersatz raus und so weil nächste woche fett set reinkommt und wollte des net nomal wegen heute zusammenbauen und dann wieder auseinander machen nächste woche!! aber sonst wäre ich mit...

----------


## Cru Jones

Ich würde ja sooo gerne, aber ich befürchte meine Gabel ist bis dann noch nicht fertig...

----------


## noohm

mhhh schade aber hoffen kann man ja

----------


## Ruff Ryder

war garnet voll und somit hammer

----------


## Dirty Rider

wuahahahahaha!!! hast gesehn...des ding gibts eh!

viel spass morgen beim arzt

----------

